# When straps are needed to stop separation of a beam



## jar546 (Sep 15, 2010)

Comments on what you see please!


----------



## fatboy (Sep 15, 2010)

Going to have to get something on there since the joists are acting as the rafter ties.


----------



## Yankee (Sep 15, 2010)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Going to have to get something on there since the joists are acting as the rafter ties.


Not necessarily since we can't see the ridge. If it is a structural ridge, no rafter ties are needed.

If that is an electrical wire , , , well, no matter what it is, will plywood be getting put up there?


----------



## jar546 (Sep 15, 2010)

It is not a structural ridge beam.  It is only a ridge board.

There are no electrical issues with this installation


----------



## Glennman CBO (Sep 15, 2010)

Some kind of continuity would be required to keep the outer walls from separating. I would say cs straps would work, but I would be hesitant to tell the builder how long and how many fasteners, since this would not be a prescriptive application.


----------



## peach (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't know that I'd make a suggestion other than "get an engineer".


----------



## GHRoberts (Sep 18, 2010)

I like the contrasting colors.

Looks like there is a long header. Don't know what for.

Hard to know if it is to code or not without more pictures. But if the plans were approved and the construction corresponds to the plans - it is good enough for me.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Sep 18, 2010)

Plywood lapped over both sides of the beam or structural straps in my jurisdiction.


----------



## Rio (Sep 19, 2010)

It looks like those joists should be strapped and it also looks like it might need frieze blocking to transfer the roof load to the wall (guessing on that from all of the light that is washing on the rafters at the wall).  If the plans called for it to be built this way look for collar ties above the purlin and also look for a stamp from an engineer or architect .


----------



## jar546 (Sep 19, 2010)

What is aggravating is that this is in a jurisdiction where we don't do the plan review, only cover for inspections as needed.  We simply walk into these issues.


----------

